# كل شيء عن المضخات كل شيء



## ابو سيف العراقي (18 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الى الاخوة المهندسين جمعت في هذا الموضوع جميع الملفات الموجودة في ملتقى المهندسين والخاصة بالمضخات والتي قام بنشرها اخوتنا مشكورين حيث بهذا الموضوع لن تحتاجو للبحث عن مواضيع خاصة بالمضخات نهائيا
وارجو من اخوتي المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع ارجو ان ينال رضاكم

ابدا الموضوع بوضع شرح نظري كامل عن المضخات وانواعها


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (18 مارس 2012)

وهذه الملفات ايضا


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (18 مارس 2012)

وهذا جزء اخر


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (18 مارس 2012)

الجزء الاخير للعرض النظري


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (18 مارس 2012)

هنا اقدم لكم العرض المرئي
واحب ان اذكركم بان هذا ليس من عندي وانما هو نتاج اخوتنا المشاركين في الملتقى انا فقط قمت بتجميعها ووضعها لكم في موضوع واحد لاختصر المسافة وارفع العناء عنكم


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (18 مارس 2012)

الجزء الثاني للعرض المرئي


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (18 مارس 2012)

وهذا جزء اخر


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (18 مارس 2012)

مجموعة اخرى للعرض المرئي


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (18 مارس 2012)

اما الملفات القادمة فهي مجموعة متفرقة تعنى بكل مايتعلق بالمضخات وارجو المعذرة لعدم مراعاة التسلسل 
واسالكم الدعاء لي ولوالدية


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (18 مارس 2012)

هذه مجموعة اخرى


----------



## م/أحمدرجب (18 مارس 2012)

الف شكرررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (18 مارس 2012)

لا شكر على واجب


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (19 مارس 2012)

هذا المقطع يوضح اجزاء وكيفية عمل مضخات الطرد المركزي
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nL1XhKm9q8


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (19 مارس 2012)

اخوان الا يوجد ردود؟


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (19 مارس 2012)

طريقة عمل المضخة الهوائيةaire pumpe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6To-bgL4GE&feature=related


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (19 مارس 2012)

صيانة المضخات
http://www.4shared.com/account/home...&fau=1&ausk=BdI3yi0oM6bHo1dG&hlfid=1273130376


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (19 مارس 2012)

او
http://www.4shared.com/office/pUC6PEGx/__online.html


----------



## اسحاق عمان (20 مارس 2012)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (20 مارس 2012)

*شكرا على المجهود الرائع*


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (20 مارس 2012)

شكرا لمروركم


----------



## م/علاء نبيل (20 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا أخى ابو سيف على هذا المجهود الكبير جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (20 مارس 2012)

الحاصرات الميكانيكية


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (20 مارس 2012)

ملف اخر


----------



## علاء العزاوي (20 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## mostafa_mobset (22 مارس 2012)

بجد الواحد مش عارف يشكرك ازاى على المجود الكبير ده 
الف الف الف وكمان الف شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## moto1212 (22 مارس 2012)

شكراا


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (23 مارس 2012)

mostafa_mobset قال:


> بجد الواحد مش عارف يشكرك ازاى على المجود الكبير ده
> الف الف الف وكمان الف شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً



لاشكر على واجب يااخي وشكرا لمرورك


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (23 مارس 2012)

شكرا لمروركم


----------



## سعيد معمل (24 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم 
(سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم )


----------



## المهندس عمر الناهي (24 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## النور القادم (24 مارس 2012)

تسلم الايادي
مجهود رائع


----------



## marooo2010 (24 مارس 2012)

*مجهود جبار ياباشا تسلم ايدك بجد وربنا يكرمك ويوفقك ويجعلة في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (25 مارس 2012)

كر جميع الاخوة على ردودهم الجميلة والمشجعة جزاكم الله خير


----------



## حيدرالهام (25 مارس 2012)

مشكور ياغالي الله يحفظك


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (26 مارس 2012)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (26 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وفي والديك


----------



## aldawas (26 مارس 2012)

مشكووور على تعبك وردة


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (26 مارس 2012)

شكرا لمروركم


----------



## Diaa Mohd (27 مارس 2012)

Stainless steel pumps for sea water when shut down the pump for one or few days only pitting corrosion is very high


----------



## شاخوان محمد (28 مارس 2012)

*شكرا عالمجهود تم تنزيل جميع الملفات وانشالله نستفاد من الملفات. وفقك الله
*


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (28 مارس 2012)

اسال الله التوفيق لكم جميعا


----------



## senuors (29 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك
وغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## nasser1974 (29 مارس 2012)

شكرا اخى العزيز


----------



## youmsal (8 أبريل 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zeekoo (8 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك....شكرا


----------



## فراس الجابري (8 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزلا على المجهود القيم


----------



## ابونوره (11 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك
وغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## ENG.M7MDZYOUD (11 أبريل 2012)

اكثر من رائع
:77:
 جزاك الله خير​


----------



## alymady (11 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيكم ولكم


----------



## عصام م.ا.م (11 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## MUSTAFA AL MOULA (13 أبريل 2012)

اشكرك جدا وبالتوفيق


----------



## aymanbadwy (13 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## gaffar80 (13 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## NEW1152010 (13 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## محمد أبو يحيى (15 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي ميكانيك (16 أبريل 2012)

الف رحمة على والديك


----------



## علي ميكانيك (16 أبريل 2012)

الف رحمة على والديك


----------



## علاء المشني (18 أبريل 2012)

تسلم يا ورده


----------



## محمد هاني لطفي تاي (19 أبريل 2012)

Thak you very much for this


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (19 أبريل 2012)

*بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع *


----------



## malk alehsas (21 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووووور ويعطيك العافية


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 أبريل 2012)

حياكم الله ابا سيف 
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء مجهود يستحق الثناء


----------



## engr.samissoo (22 أبريل 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس باسم نعيم (25 أبريل 2012)

رحم الله والديك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## علي الحجامي (26 أبريل 2012)

كل الشكر والتقدير لك اخي ابو سيف العراقي على جهودك الرائعة وفقك الله


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (6 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خير جميعا


----------



## eng.haytham245 (7 مايو 2012)

جاكم الله كل خير و رحم والديك و اقر عينهما بك


----------



## ديار احمد (7 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود المبذل


----------



## مهندس كاظم الركابي (7 مايو 2012)

شكرااااا اخي العزيز


----------



## احمد الجبلاوى (7 مايو 2012)

*كل مايخص المضخات*

الف شكر علي هذا الجهد المتميز


----------



## مروان القصار (9 مايو 2012)

بارك الله بك


----------



## ahmed12121 (15 مايو 2012)

عمل رائع يا بشمهندس وجزاك اللة عنا و عن المسلمين خيرا


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (15 مايو 2012)

many thanks


----------



## Younesbac (17 مايو 2012)

merci mon fréré


----------



## عبد المجيد معزوز (10 يونيو 2012)

مشكور جدا أخونا أبو سيف على هذا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## هدهد التوحيد (11 يونيو 2012)

جزيت الجنة ياطيب


----------



## هدهد التوحيد (11 يونيو 2012)

والله يا اخي مجهود رائع


----------



## هدهد التوحيد (11 يونيو 2012)

روعة يالعراقي


----------



## amr habib (12 يونيو 2012)

ومالو نشوف 
عمرو حبيب صاحب مدونه ميكانيكا وتكنولوجيا​


----------



## حسن الركابي (4 أغسطس 2012)

الف الف شكروبارك الله فيك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (5 أغسطس 2012)

​بارك الله فيك يا اخ أبو سيف وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## nasirsalih (8 أغسطس 2012)

مجهود جبار شكرا بحجم الماده العلميه المقدمه


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (8 أغسطس 2012)

صدقا اشكر مروركم وتشجيعكم لي جزاكم الله خير ورمضان كريم


----------



## osama_wwf (8 أغسطس 2012)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (17 أغسطس 2012)

اضع هنا بين ايدكم ملف بسيط ومفيد عن مضخة نادرا ماتجد منها وبحثت عنها كثيرا وبضل الله وجدتها اسم المضخة هو roto_jet pumpe


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (25 أغسطس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا جدا


----------



## صفدي (25 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## NOC_engineer (25 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله بك .. موضوع رائع


----------



## ahmedalsaher (26 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور جدا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## abnoubani (6 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور موضوع رائع


----------



## م رشدي حموده (7 سبتمبر 2012)

جزااااكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبد المنصف علوان (7 سبتمبر 2012)

اللـــــــــــــــه احفظك ويبارك المولى اعمالك


----------



## م رئبال (8 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا لجهودك اخي الكريم


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا لمروركم


----------



## mal_timimy77 (30 سبتمبر 2012)

الشكر الجزيل لهذا المجهود انما ينم عن الاصل الطيب


----------



## helmy mohamed (2 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## غزوان ميكانيك (2 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله بالمجهود الكبير
ربي يحفظك ويرعاك


----------



## محمود شعار (2 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

شكرا جزيلا لك سيد ابو سيف العراقي

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالدزوبل (3 أكتوبر 2012)

وفقك الله يا مهندس وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## M.legend (3 أكتوبر 2012)

يعطيك ألف عافيه .. والله يوفقك .. ويرحم والديك


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (3 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكووور على المجهود الجميل


----------



## Eng. M. Mamdouh (3 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وعفى عنك وعن والديك
آمين


----------



## nabildz21 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلم يدك كفو و الله


----------



## kabraider (5 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## asertaym (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير...واضافه في ميزان حسناتك...وشفاك وعافاك ووالدتك مثلك


----------



## nofal (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## علاء العالم (17 نوفمبر 2012)

thankssss


----------



## ibrahim elashker (19 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ياخي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abdullahbadyah (19 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم 
(سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم )


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (19 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## adnansaadeh (21 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (28 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا لمروركم


----------



## مهندس رعد البياتي (28 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله بك


----------



## م محمد بكر (29 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## hassan.algabry (29 نوفمبر 2012)

مجهود فوق الرائع جزاك الله خيرا:28:


----------



## usifabdo (30 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وغفر الله لك ولوالديك


----------



## محمد خليفه إمام (1 ديسمبر 2012)

وشكرا علي المجهود الكبير


----------



## om yasmeen (1 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور على المجهور الرائع وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدالله العراقي87 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله بيك اخي


----------



## محمد جمعه علي (2 ديسمبر 2012)

_*جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وجعله بميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله *_


----------



## KINGSTOON (6 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## elaminisam (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور يا ابو سيف .. يا ريت كمان لو عندك اي معلومات عن توزيع الوقود ومضخات توزيع البنزين والديزل تلحقني بيها . عندي انترفيو عاااااااجل ارجو المساعده
وتسلم كثير


----------



## e.m.a88 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يعطيك الف عافية على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## agila (5 يناير 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## china (5 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وفي والديك وغفر لك ولهم وجعل هذا العمل في كيزان حسناتك


----------



## ENG-MEC (6 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير ..

في ميزان حسناتك ..

يا ريت لو يتم تجميع كل المواضيع المهمه في الهندسه الميكانيكيه كل موضوع على حده


----------



## moohha85 (8 يناير 2013)

موضوع قيم، جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (10 يناير 2013)

اشكر مروركم جميعا وبارك الله بكم


----------



## م.محمد صابر (10 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ونسال الله عز وجل ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## sayed hassn (24 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed haredy (10 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير و وغفر الله لك ولوالديك


----------



## ENG\HVAC. AMER (10 فبراير 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا ...................................................................وبالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله *


----------



## omar_ok (10 فبراير 2013)

ممنون حبيبي ابو سيف العراقي هذه الموضوع جنت ابحث عن من زمان لان بصراحة احتاجة بشغلي اني طالب بهندسة التكييف والتبريد بس اشتغل بمجال المضخات اتمنى منك تزودنة بكل ما هوجديد عن المضخات


----------



## siko_moony (11 فبراير 2013)

جزاااك الله الف خير ,, وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed_ahmed2 (14 فبراير 2013)

جاري التقييم


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (15 فبراير 2013)

انشاءالله التوفيق في عملك


----------



## ENISIEN2011 (15 فبراير 2013)

أخوكم في الله صابر ٢٥ سنة مهندس كهروميكانيك متخرج من المدرسة الوطنية للمهندسين بصفاقس تونس سنة 2011 عاطل عن العمل منذ عام تقريبا و وضعيتي المادية, الإجتماعية والنفسية سيئة و صعبة جدا و الحمد لله على كل حال أبحث عن شغل في إحدى دول الخليج العربي في ميدان الصيانة، الدراسة، الإنتاج، الجودة أو غيرها... من يستطيع منكم أن يساعدني فليراسلني على حسابي في المنتدى و جزاكم الله خيرا في كل الحالات.


----------



## anas234782 (16 فبراير 2013)

الله يجزيك الخير مجهود رائع بس ياريت في كتاب شامل عن المضخات بالعربي


----------



## en ahmed pumpe (16 فبراير 2013)

عاشت ايدك تسلممممممممممم


----------



## محمد يوسف5 (20 فبراير 2013)

اللهم يارب ياكريم وفق ابوسيف واغفر له ولوالديه وادحلهم الجنة


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (22 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء اخوتي ووفقكم لكل خير 
واتمنى منكم مساعدتي لجعل الموضوع من المواضيع المثبتة ارجو ذلك من مشرف الموقع المحترم


----------



## اسحاق عمان (24 فبراير 2013)

شكرا يااخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات الجيده 
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## deyaa badr (26 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا
أرجوا المساعده من تعامل مع GALDABINI-GALLARATE PUMP من قبل أريد أن أعرف لماذا عليها أربعه Valve


----------



## deyaa badr (26 فبراير 2013)

يا جماعه مين أشتغل على مكبس nava 200/90 2MI


----------



## يعقوب زايد (2 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخانا ابا سيف وغفرالله لك ولوالديك وللمسلمين اجمعين


----------



## kaza1 (4 مارس 2013)

ربنا يباااااااااااااااااااركلك


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (14 مارس 2013)

اشكر اخوتي جميعا على دعواتهم واتمنى لهم الموفقية والنجاح


----------



## محمد العطفي (18 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed akl (18 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله الخير


----------



## lsmaeel (18 مارس 2013)

كيف نعرف ضغط مضخة Q=200متر مكعب بالساعة وH=80m وطول الانبوب 12.5km وقطر الانبوب 12 انج


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (30 مارس 2013)

lsmaeel قال:


> كيف نعرف ضغط مضخة Q=200متر مكعب بالساعة وH=80m وطول الانبوب 12.5km وقطر الانبوب 12 انج



اخي العزيز يتم معرفة ذلك من العلاقة الاتية:
P=ρgh
حيث ان (p ) هو الضغط المطلوب
و(ρ ) كثافة السائل المراد دفعه
و(g ) هو التعجيل الارضي
و(h ) هو عمود السائل
ارجو قد افدتك بجوابي المتواضع والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## essamessam28855 (2 أبريل 2013)

ممتاز جدا جدا جدا $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ شكرا


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (10 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي


----------



## مناجاة مذبوح (10 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## mohamedaaz (11 أبريل 2013)

مشكوور كتير
الله يبارك فيك و فى امثالك


----------



## شاكر النقيب (11 أبريل 2013)

عاشت ايدك يابطللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## توتة85 (12 أبريل 2013)

شكراااا


----------



## eng.sobky (12 أبريل 2013)

مجهود جباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (14 أبريل 2013)

اشكر جميع الاخوة على دعواتهم وتشجيعهم 
اسال الله تعالى التوفيق لكم جميعا


----------



## bio-med (15 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eslamahmed94 (16 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يكرمك جميييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## Ahmad Aryan (28 أبريل 2013)

جزلك الله كل خير
مجهود جبار


----------



## flyfc (19 مايو 2013)

thank you very much for your big effort on this amazing post


----------



## ابو صبا العاني (20 مايو 2013)

مشكور ابو سيوفي الورد والف رحمة على والديك وان شاء اللة بميزان حسناتك


----------



## hamad 2010 (22 مايو 2013)

يعطيك العافية على التوضيح


----------



## roush2040 (23 مايو 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## roush2040 (23 مايو 2013)

goooooooooood


----------



## roush2040 (23 مايو 2013)

niceeee


----------



## roush2040 (23 مايو 2013)

gooooooooood


----------



## roush2040 (23 مايو 2013)

جزاك


----------



## roush2040 (23 مايو 2013)

الله


----------



## roush2040 (23 مايو 2013)

كل خير


----------



## عبدالله وتاري (24 مايو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## CLEAR (26 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك ابو يوسف


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (9 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي


----------



## eng_aymanfayez (14 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير.


----------



## صلاح ثابت قريع (14 يونيو 2013)

مجهود رائع ماشاء الله عليك ربنا يوفقك 
وبأذن الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس : فادي (16 يونيو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## MUSTANG LOVER (17 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## MUSTANG LOVER (17 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (17 يونيو 2013)

حياكم الله


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (17 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اشكر الاخوة المشرفين لتثبيتهم هذا الموضوع ووفقكم الله لنشر العلم


----------



## غطف (20 يونيو 2013)

الله يحفظكم ويجمعكم في الجنة


----------



## butcher008 (20 يونيو 2013)

الف الف شكر علي المجهود الرائع 
لكن طلب اخير لو كان حضرتك كان عندك برنامج pump sizing


----------



## mohamed heesseen (21 يونيو 2013)

مفيدين جدا بس كتيييييييييير اوي


----------



## zahranalkurdi (22 يونيو 2013)

مشكور على الجهد الرائع اخي والى الامام ان شاء الله

اللهم ارحم واغفر له ووالديه


----------



## البعاجي78 (22 يونيو 2013)

مشكور جدا منك كثير


----------



## هيشو منسي (23 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير و يبارك في صحة والدتك


----------



## اسلاماسلام (23 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن احمد (24 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر علي هذا الجهد المتميز​


----------



## mohajer126 (29 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير وجعاه في ميزان حسناتك ,, عزيزي لو عندك اي شي عن التشيلرات يا ريت تنزلو هنا واكون من الشاكرين لحضرتك


----------



## جرجس صابر (30 يونيو 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم مجهود رائع


----------



## omer09 (2 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع الله بك الامة


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (7 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير اخي


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (7 يوليو 2013)

هيشو منسي قال:


> جزاك الله خير و يبارك في صحة والدتك


جزاك الله خير يا اخي


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (7 يوليو 2013)

mohajer126 قال:


> جزاك الله خير وجعاه في ميزان حسناتك ,, عزيزي لو عندك اي شي عن التشيلرات يا ريت تنزلو هنا واكون من الشاكرين لحضرتك



ممكن اساعدك اخي عن الشيلرات ولكن ليس في هذه الصفحة لانها خاصة للمضخات ، يمكنك اخي ان تذهب الى العنوان التالي وسوف تجد كل ماتحب
هندسة التبريد و التكييف


----------



## محمد الهبيان (16 يوليو 2013)

غفر الله لك و لوالديك و بارك فيك و في سائر اعمالك


----------



## ENG_M9M_SADEK (16 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ENG_M9M_SADEK (16 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد089 (16 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## IBRAHEM.B.JASSIM (16 يوليو 2013)

مشكور عيني ورحم الله والديك


----------



## المهندس محمد ريان (17 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ALSADIK0093 (20 يوليو 2013)

شكرا اخي موضوع شيق


----------



## ALSADIK0093 (20 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## مصطفى91 (21 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (28 يوليو 2013)

اشكر جميع الاخوة على دعواتهم واتمنى لهم التوفيق


----------



## kifah jasim (31 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله بك و بوالديك


----------



## kookkero (2 أغسطس 2013)

لو سمحتم عندى شيلر 100 طن و250 جي بى ام محتاج احسب المضخه بتاعت الشيلر وقطر الماسورة اعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟
شكرااا


----------



## youmsal (3 أغسطس 2013)

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عبدالحفيظ شوقى (4 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## touggui (6 أغسطس 2013)

هل هناك شي عن المضخات باللغة الفرنسية


----------



## ابو احمد الطارق (6 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا وغفر لك ولوالديك ورزقك الخير في الدنيا والجنة في الاخرة


----------



## medoma810 (13 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وعفا الله عن والدينا جميعا كما ربيانا صغيرا


----------



## salah ddj (13 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك ورحم ولدك


----------



## eng_saad_hassan (20 أغسطس 2013)

الف شكر ومجهود تستحق عليه التحيه


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (22 أغسطس 2013)

اشكر جميع الاخوة لمرورهم ودعائهم


----------



## الاسد الممخلص (26 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم بس يريت تمدونى ببعض المعلوات عن الحشو


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (31 أغسطس 2013)

الاسد الممخلص قال:


> بارك الله فيكم بس يريت تمدونى ببعض المعلوات عن الحشو


اخي الفاضل موضوع الحشوات موجود ضمن الملفات اقرأ وسوف تجد موضوع مفصل عنها


----------



## كمال خطاب (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا يا هندسة *


----------



## هاني ع الجهني (8 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## حيدر سعد (9 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله جهودكم


----------



## oama anwar abdalla (12 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## صبحي محمد2020 (26 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## AIK86 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
قمت حديثا باتسجيل في هذا المنتدى الرائع
لكني لا استطيع المشاركة بالمواضيع لسبب ما, وارسلت رسالة استفسار لادارة المنتدى, لكن للاسف لم ياتي الرد
ارجو المساعدة ممن مر بهذه المشكلة و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## technologist (29 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير عنا وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بسيوني حسن (29 سبتمبر 2013)

thank you


----------



## engineer (30 سبتمبر 2013)

AIK86 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> قمت حديثا باتسجيل في هذا المنتدى الرائع
> لكني لا استطيع المشاركة بالمواضيع لسبب ما, وارسلت رسالة استفسار لادارة المنتدى, لكن للاسف لم ياتي الرد
> ارجو المساعدة ممن مر بهذه المشكلة و جزاكم الله كل خير



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

من أسفل يمين صفحة اى قسم بالملتقى يوجد ايقونة موضوع جديد تستطيع منها اضافة موضوع جديد بالملتقى حضرتك


----------



## gobar (30 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mega byte (1 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## akram abdelgowed (2 أكتوبر 2013)

رائع مشكور على المجهود


----------



## المهندس العراقي 1 (4 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## honhon (4 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع اكثر من رائع ومفيد عمليا جدا


----------



## محمود عبدالمتكبر (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*جزاكم الله خير*

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمود عبدالمتكبر (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*ممتاز*

ممتاز


----------



## محمود عبدالمتكبر (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*الغاطسة*

المضخات الغاطسة


----------



## محمود عبدالمتكبر (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*عذرا سوال*

هل يجب المشاركة للقراءة ومتابعة الجديد


----------



## محمود عبدالمتكبر (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*10 مشاركات*

10 مشاركات


----------



## محمود عبدالمتكبر (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*نفعكم الله*

جزاكم خير


----------



## محمود عبدالمتكبر (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*البوستر*

بوستر بمب


----------



## محمود عبدالمتكبر (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلمبات زراعية*

طلمبات


----------



## محمود عبدالمتكبر (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*اخر مشاركة*

الاخيرة


----------



## مونوبولي (10 أكتوبر 2013)

الله يوفقك ويعطيك ألف عافية 

ويجعل مثواك الجنة


----------



## khaled5 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ٍSaudi Engineer (19 أكتوبر 2013)

مجهوُد ممتاز يا أبو سيف , الله يجزاك كُل خير , ويرحم والديك ويغفر لهمَ , تستاهل الدعوة الطيبة على هذا الموُضوع المُتكامل .


----------



## سيد سيد علام (22 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (25 أكتوبر 2013)

ٍSaudi Engineer قال:


> مجهوُد ممتاز يا أبو سيف , الله يجزاك كُل خير , ويرحم والديك ويغفر لهمَ , تستاهل الدعوة الطيبة على هذا الموُضوع المُتكامل .


جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم


----------



## sharief (5 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## sharief (6 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور جدا
احتاج دراسة عملية عن المضخات الغاطسة (الابار)
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## nacer08 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

merci


----------



## عادل ابوحمو (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*طلمبات حقن الوقود*

اشكركم على الترحيب
لدي سيارة تويوتا محرك (3l) ارغب في معرفة تركيب الطلمبة
من الداخل وكيفية ضبط الطلمبة ( الوقود والهوى )
ولكم جزيل الشكر 

دخلت على صفحة المضخات ولم اتوصل للموضوع

رجاا الأفادة


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## حسام أبو الجود11 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hasankn (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*كيف ادخل*

لا استطيع الدخول


----------



## محمد عبدالله ع (14 نوفمبر 2013)

لك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng.sharabasy (22 نوفمبر 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

جزاكم الله خيرا مجهود رائع


----------



## chanel86 (23 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا" على المجهود الرائع


----------



## Dr Abdulaziz (24 نوفمبر 2013)

الله يوفقك ويجزاك خير


----------



## eng_kke (29 نوفمبر 2013)

ما شاء الله 
ربنا يجازيك كل خير عنا


----------



## assusman (3 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## البندوزر2013 (8 ديسمبر 2013)

موقع مميز


----------



## البندوزر2013 (8 ديسمبر 2013)

موقع متميز


----------



## أمير الجود (12 ديسمبر 2013)

جهد مشكور
الله يرحم والدينا و والديك


----------



## الخالد اليسن (15 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله خير الجزاء​
​


----------



## عبد الحكيم السروري (31 ديسمبر 2013)

شباب ممكن حد يرسل بكتاب فية انواع الصمامات


----------



## محمد الاكرم (31 ديسمبر 2013)

عبد الحكيم السروري قال:


> شباب ممكن حد يرسل بكتاب فية انواع الصمامات


http://depositfiles.com/files/eh98uq6hl





http://www.mediafire.com/view/e9d8n8ga1rk9452/vannes.pdf
وفقك الله


----------



## baqi (2 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيكم و رزقكم الخير الكثير و الرزق الوفير و جزي الله والديك خيرا


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (11 يناير 2014)

ٍSaudi Engineer قال:


> مجهوُد ممتاز يا أبو سيف , الله يجزاك كُل خير , ويرحم والديك ويغفر لهمَ , تستاهل الدعوة الطيبة على هذا الموُضوع المُتكامل .



بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## ali jaber iraq (12 يناير 2014)

:84:الف شكرا على مجهود الرائع والجميل


----------



## sayedmohammed (13 يناير 2014)

الله يجزيك ويجزي والديك كل خير


----------



## amralialiali (14 يناير 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور و الله أخي مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أمير الغابة (22 يناير 2014)

عظم الله أجرك وشكرا لجهودك أيها العراقي العظيم
حماك الله وحمى الله والديك ومحبيك


----------



## ahmedalsadeg (29 يناير 2014)

اخواني الاعزاء اريد شرح تفصيلي للجربكس السيارة


----------



## Ahmed_Gamal (31 يناير 2014)

الف شكر يا هندسة و بارك الله فيك و فى والديك


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (1 فبراير 2014)

اشكر جميع الاخوة على دعائهم لي وارجو من الله تعالى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## Abo Abdul Rahman (5 فبراير 2014)

thank you


----------



## 3adel (5 فبراير 2014)

موقع مفيد لعالم المضخات:
Description of ALL ABOUT PUMPS, educational software program


----------



## صاعق الخونه (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكورين والله جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (11 فبراير 2014)

3adel قال:


> موقع مفيد لعالم المضخات:
> Description of ALL ABOUT PUMPS, educational software program



احسنت مشاركة جيدة


----------



## ahmedelhetawy (11 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فرحانو (15 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير و وغفر الله لك ولوالديك


----------



## mech.engineering (15 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. مثنى الدليمي (17 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي جدا مفيد وانا استفاديت منه


----------



## adam2y7ya (18 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ammar majeed (18 فبراير 2014)

شكرا على المجهود وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mamdouh90 (5 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل الخيـــر وبارك لكم واسعدكم واهلكم جميعاً بفضله وكرمه


----------



## بسمة وطن (5 مارس 2014)

الله يعطيك العافيه 
ممكن لو سمحت تساعدني !


----------



## rwanm (7 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## غيور الشام (11 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم يا أحباب 

أرجو الإفادة ممن يملك معلومات عن المضخات المستخدمة في أبراج البناء 


وشكرا للجميع


----------



## قصي العباسي (13 مارس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لهذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## غيور الشام (14 مارس 2014)

*سؤال للمهتمين*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخوة الكرام 
هل يمكن استخدام المضخة الغاطسة في وضع افقي ؟
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عبد الرحمن سلامة م (17 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً .... مجهود مشكور ...


----------



## خبير الاردن (20 مارس 2014)

مشكور


----------



## ahmed saber 2012 (22 مارس 2014)

تشكر علي المجهود


----------



## أبو ضرغام (22 مارس 2014)

أشكرك أخي على مجهودك لأفادة الأخرين


----------



## alkashab (23 مارس 2014)

شكرا على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## ماجدالمصرى (23 مارس 2014)

ممتاز


----------



## samedstayer (23 مارس 2014)

thank you I'm grateful to you ,,those are I 
wanted


----------



## معالج انظمه (23 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خير ووفقط الله الى كل ما يحب ويرضى


----------



## tamerfouad69 (29 مارس 2014)

_*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا*_


----------



## حسين ميسي (31 مارس 2014)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير الله يحفضك


----------



## emad aelnaby (4 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمد العبيداوى (5 أبريل 2014)

الله اكبر عليكو ايه الجمال ده بجد انا استفدت جامد جدا شكرا


----------



## مهندس / محمد رجب (6 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا المجهود المثمر


----------



## محمد حسن دياب (11 أبريل 2014)

*حسابات شبكة مياه*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
برجاء توضيح خطوات عمل حسابات لشبكة مياه لمدينة سكنية بها 20000 نسمة علما بأن مصدر المياه هو النهر الذي يبعد عن المدينة 10 كم


----------



## سماح_محمد (13 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## AhmedAhmadAHMED (14 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samir amer (23 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الكازاوي68 (24 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ramzimanai (9 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حيدرالعادلي (20 مايو 2014)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## midonagi (24 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engr_ghazzawi (29 مايو 2014)

شكرا


----------



## ahmed_20 (2 يونيو 2014)

احسنت والف الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (2 يونيو 2014)

اشكر الجميع على مرورهم ودعائهم واتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## eng.mahmoud2011 (2 يونيو 2014)

سلام عليكم انا كنت عايز اسال عن وضع المضخه بالنسبه لخزان ف حاله ان كنت هرفع سائل الى الخزان والحاله التانيه لو كنت هسحب سائل من الخزان 
بمعنى اوضح المضخه تكون وضعها الافضل اعلى مستوء السائل فى الخزان او اسفل مستوى السائل للخزان 
وشكرا


----------



## modi_feda (3 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## moustafa 7kim (7 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خير عن هذه الاعمال والمجهود المبذول


----------



## jabbar2000 (9 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو عمر الشامي (11 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Haitham Mansour (19 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كرم محمود (29 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## أبو مصطفى ص (4 يوليو 2014)

أرجو تقديم بعض المعلومات عن مضخات ريتز 1400 دورة\ الدقيقة 220 م/3/سا


----------



## Kashmar (4 يوليو 2014)

شكرا 
مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## أمير الحق (8 يوليو 2014)

الله يعطيك العافيه ، مجهود جبار جداً

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hady habib (25 يوليو 2014)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله كل خير عنا


----------



## adel mahran (27 يوليو 2014)

1000 الف شكر


----------



## Raje (1 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك ووالديك


----------



## abolayth_merna (8 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ....
سؤالي عن ضغط التسكير أو رفع التسكير للمضخة الغاطسة وكيف التأكد من أن المضخة الغاطسة تحقق رفع التسكير المطلوب ضمن دفتر الشروط.
وشكراً


----------



## abolayth_merna (8 أغسطس 2014)

لا ننسى الشكر الجزيل


----------



## mohamed esmail abd (9 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## alaa82elkfas (11 أغسطس 2014)

جزا الله كل الخير فيمن ساهم فى نشر هذه الملفات


----------



## AABDALSLAM (11 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم​


----------



## ميدو العبادى (20 أغسطس 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Maher A. Kasem (30 أغسطس 2014)

احتاج استشاره فنيه ... وذلك عن مضخات الحريق 

حيث انه تم توريد مضخه لمشروع ، ولكن للاسف مخرج المضخه 3" ، وحجم الماسورة الرييسيه التي تدخل الى شبكه الحريق 4".
وبالتالي فنيا : احتمالية عدم وصول الضغط الى المستوى المعايير الدوليه في هذا الشأن .

عل يوجد من اقتراح لحل هذه المشكله ، باستثناء تغيير المضخه ، . . . ؟


----------



## eng_m_fatah (30 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## _SAIKO_ (2 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## مهندسة حريق (4 سبتمبر 2014)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااا *​


----------



## midonagi (6 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fendeka (6 سبتمبر 2014)

goooood


----------



## mostafahelmy (8 سبتمبر 2014)

الف شكر


----------



## المهندس محمد يحيى (17 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## shenodasabry (17 سبتمبر 2014)

حلو


----------



## الميكنيكي (19 سبتمبر 2014)

اجزاك الله كل خير اخي قفد وفرة لنا كتثير العناء


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (24 سبتمبر 2014)

اشكر كل الاخوة على دعائهم ومرورهم العطر واتمنى للجميع الفائدة


----------



## SAHEBMISR (27 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## technologist (28 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور على المجهود والأهتمام بأخوانك المهندسين وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك وجميع من ساهم للوصول الى هذة الموسوعة


----------



## desil (28 سبتمبر 2014)

مجهود جبار


----------



## lki (29 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير اخي على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## خالدامير (2 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله على هذا الجهد الكبير ونتمى المزيد


----------



## haderuu (3 أكتوبر 2014)

:75::77:


----------



## eng.malikali (9 أكتوبر 2014)

رحم الله والديك اخي العزيز .... ووفقك لكل خير يــــــــــــــــــارب:14:


----------



## لحن الوفاء (12 أكتوبر 2014)

اقتباس المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو سيف العراقي مشاهدة المشاركة 

اخي العزيز يتم معرفة ذلك من العلاقة الاتية:
P=ρgh
حيث ان (p ) هو الضغط المطلوب
و(ρ ) كثافة السائل المراد دفعه
و(g ) هو التعجيل الارضي
و(h ) هو عمود السائل
ارجو قد افدتك بجوابي المتواضع والله ولي التوفيق

أخونا في الله العلاقة اللي حضرتك ذكرتها هي عبارة عن الضغط الناتج عن ارتفاع عمود المياه, ولكن باقي الضغط الناتج عن فاقد الاحتكاك لأطول مسار للموسير الناتج عن النتوءات والبروزات بالسطح الداخلي للماسورة وده بيعتمد علي مادة المواسير وكذلك اطوال المواسير وأقطارها وكذلك فاقد الاحتكاك بالقطع والوصلات وده له قوانين وعلاقات لحسابه والآن يوجد اكسل شيت وبرامج لحسابه, ولاتنسي بالنهاية اضافة الضغط المتبقي (residual pressure) أو الضغط الخارج من الصنبور او المعدات التي تحتاج لضغط مياه معين وخلافه وذلك في اخر الخط


----------



## لحن الوفاء (12 أكتوبر 2014)

ابو سيف العراقي قال:


> اخي العزيز يتم معرفة ذلك من العلاقة الاتية:
> P=ρgh
> حيث ان (p ) هو الضغط المطلوب
> و(ρ ) كثافة السائل المراد دفعه
> ...




أخونا في الله العلاقة اللي حضرتك ذكرتها هي عبارة عن الضغط الناتج عن ارتفاع عمود المياه, ولكن باقي الضغط الناتج عن فاقد الاحتكاك لأطول مسار للموسير الناتج عن النتوءات والبروزات بالسطح الداخلي للماسورة وده بيعتمد علي مادة المواسير وكذلك اطوال المواسير وأقطارها وكذلك فاقد الاحتكاك بالقطع والوصلات وده له قوانين وعلاقات لحسابه والآن يوجد اكسل شيت وبرامج لحسابه, ولاتنسي بالنهاية اضافة الضغط المتبقي (residual pressure) أو الضغط الخارج من الصنبور او المعدات التي تحتاج لضغط مياه معين وخلافه وذلك في اخر الخط


----------



## Eng fahad016 (15 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلآ على المجهود الطيب


----------



## المهندس نضر شلار (20 أكتوبر 2014)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## م / محمد جاد (20 أكتوبر 2014)

جزرا الله كل خيرد\


----------



## عبدالله حاجب (29 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (9 نوفمبر 2014)

لحن الوفاء قال:


> أخونا في الله العلاقة اللي حضرتك ذكرتها هي عبارة عن الضغط الناتج عن ارتفاع عمود المياه, ولكن باقي الضغط الناتج عن فاقد الاحتكاك لأطول مسار للموسير الناتج عن النتوءات والبروزات بالسطح الداخلي للماسورة وده بيعتمد علي مادة المواسير وكذلك اطوال المواسير وأقطارها وكذلك فاقد الاحتكاك بالقطع والوصلات وده له قوانين وعلاقات لحسابه والآن يوجد اكسل شيت وبرامج لحسابه, ولاتنسي بالنهاية اضافة الضغط المتبقي (residual pressure) أو الضغط الخارج من الصنبور او المعدات التي تحتاج لضغط مياه معين وخلافه وذلك في اخر الخط


لحن الوفاء اشكر اضافتكم الراقية , كلامكم صحيح ولكني ذكرت العلاقة العامة


----------



## f75 (12 نوفمبر 2014)

ممتاااااز


----------



## مهنديان (17 نوفمبر 2014)

عاشت يداك على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسانتك انت والقائمين على هذا الموقع


----------



## deia (17 نوفمبر 2014)

الف شكر علي هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## ahmadkhaled (23 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم 
(سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## محمد قناوى 89 (24 نوفمبر 2014)

ربنا يبارك فى هذا العمل لصاحبة ويجعلها خالص لوجه الله تعالى


----------



## المرعب 22 (27 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكووور علي المجهود
انا اعمل في مشروع صيانة مضخات واحتاج الي ملفات صيانة مضخات واكون شاكر لك كثير


----------



## eng.janobe3 (29 نوفمبر 2014)

رحم الله والدينا ووالديك ... أشكرك على هذا المجهوود وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## القديس الملكي (4 ديسمبر 2014)

شكر الله لك


----------



## sami sulieman (9 ديسمبر 2014)

عظم الله الاجر


----------



## 1ahmed1 (13 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا ..جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## the_13rd_king (21 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا مجهود رائع


----------



## nader makhzoum (22 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا وجزاكم الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## علي التقني (22 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## essam (2 يناير 2015)

شكرا علي المجهود وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammed ishag moh (4 يناير 2015)

عمل رائع وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## ايمن صلاح عبد العز (4 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشا


----------



## ali tata (7 يناير 2015)

شكرا ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ALYMANE (7 يناير 2015)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## kennooo (10 يناير 2015)

الله يرضى عنك ...ويغفر ليك ولوالديك والمسمين اجمع


----------



## en4eng (22 يناير 2015)

رائع


----------



## القشعم22 (23 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك
هل يوجد سوفت جاهز على كل محتويات المضخات من q-h-n-وغيرهن


----------



## foad_saber (24 يناير 2015)

هل يوجد ملف به مثال على pump selection من البدايه للنهايه


----------



## mmkkzz (24 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم كيفية تنصيب اوتوكاد


----------



## amro gibily (26 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود ابو فاطمة (1 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك ولوالديك


----------



## محبوب الريال (7 فبراير 2015)

شكراااااااااااااا جداااا شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أبو مصطفى ص (13 فبراير 2015)

ابو سيف العراقي قال:


> هذه مجموعة اخرى



شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ..saleem.. (15 فبراير 2015)

مشككووورر


----------



## Engshora_85 (19 فبراير 2015)

goooooóod


----------



## engr hamdy (21 فبراير 2015)

مجهود اكتر من رائع ربنا يزيدك من علمه


----------



## مهندس هاني غريب (22 فبراير 2015)

انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث: صدقة جارية، أو علم ينتفع به، أو ولد صالح يدعو له 
اسال الله ان يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك شكرا لك


----------



## المهندس الريدى (23 فبراير 2015)

:20:


----------



## محمد1177 (24 فبراير 2015)

مشكور
نسأل الله أن يغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (26 فبراير 2015)

اشكر جميع الاخوة على مرورهم ودعواتهم الطيبة


----------



## أحمد مجدى حرب (27 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً أخى أبو سيف​


----------



## امتنان علي (27 فبراير 2015)

سوال الى الجميع ما المقصود بالمضخة الانتباذية


----------



## theguide (27 فبراير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## pharaoh2222 (27 فبراير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## Mohamed_ali1981 (28 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس
جزاك الله خير


----------



## corolla (1 مارس 2015)

ارك الله فيك و في والديك
و جزاك الله خير


----------



## hamadaftouh (7 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا يااااااأخي الله يعطيك العافية ويبارك لك فى والديك


----------



## faisal2003 (8 مارس 2015)

شكراااا


----------



## beko012 (17 مارس 2015)

ارجو الافادة باللغة العربية معلومات عن الشبكات وطرق صيانتها واختبارها وهل متوافر كتب عن المضخات بالغة العربية


----------



## رامىىىى عماد (22 مارس 2015)

بارك الله لك على محهودك الرائع


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (29 مارس 2015)

beko012 قال:


> ارجو الافادة باللغة العربية معلومات عن الشبكات وطرق صيانتها واختبارها وهل متوافر كتب عن المضخات بالغة العربية



اخي الكريم انا اقوم بعمل كتاب عن المضخات باللغة العربية ....ان شاءالله اقوم برفع بعد الاكتمال


----------



## eng.samoor (1 أبريل 2015)

جزيت خيرا وزوجت من الحور العين انت والمستمعين والمشاهدين


----------



## eng.sattar (3 أبريل 2015)

جميل جدا وبارك الله جهودكم


----------



## xriyax (6 أبريل 2015)

شككرااا


----------



## xriyax (6 أبريل 2015)

جاري التنزيل


----------



## ابوبكر دارفور (12 أبريل 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أيمن عفيفي (18 أبريل 2015)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## فقيه العرب (19 أبريل 2015)

ارجو من الاخوه الخبراء شرح لي كيف يمكن عكس دوران مضخه سيجل فيز ياريت رسم مع عقارب الساعه ورسم عكس عقارب الساعه


----------



## محمد البدري1 (20 أبريل 2015)

تمام


----------



## عبدالحمن محمد صافي (20 أبريل 2015)

_*ماشاء الله عليك يا ابو سيف جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الي انته بتبذله *_​


----------



## عبدالحمن محمد صافي (20 أبريل 2015)

عبدالحمن محمد صافي قال:


> _*ماشاء الله عليك يا ابو سيف جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الي انته بتبذله *_​


انا عندي سؤال عن المضخات multitec KSB
رولمان البلي بيسخن جامد بس انا مش عارف هل السخونه دي طبيعية ولا زيادة عن اللزوم ايه سبب السخونة دي ؟


----------



## المهندس مصطفى 91 (21 أبريل 2015)

*شكراااااا*

الف شكرررررررررر ي باشاااا


----------



## dahmane2014 (23 أبريل 2015)

الله يرحم الوالدين وربي يزازيك اخي شكرا


----------



## m.hashish (29 أبريل 2015)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## مهندس محمد85 (17 مايو 2015)

الف مليون شكر:1:


----------



## اياد عيسى حزيّن (25 مايو 2015)

لله يجزيك الخير مهندس وشكرا الك


----------



## ابو روزماري (5 يونيو 2015)

جزيتم خيرا 
ربنا يزيدكمن فضله


----------



## سيف طاهر (9 يونيو 2015)

الشكر الجزيل اخ محمد على هذا المجهود الرائع .


----------



## mohashour8 (14 يونيو 2015)

جزااااك الله كل خير


----------



## Mushtaq Ali (14 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم :
خزان اسطواني ارتفاعه 8.96m وقطره 13m كم سعته اوحجمه بالجالون الامريكي افيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## beko012 (15 يونيو 2015)

ممكن ملفات عن انظمة الحريق وصيانتها


----------



## alhilal omer (16 يونيو 2015)

thnk u alot


----------



## ahmed2007star (18 يونيو 2015)

الاخ مشتاق علي 
حجم الخزتن الاسطواني = القطر الداخلي مربعا *النسبة التقريبية (22/7)/4 *ارتفاع الخزان 
= 13*13*(22/7)/4*8.96=1189.281315مترا مكعبا 
لتحويل المتر المكعب الي جالون امريكي نضرب *219.969248299
اي ان حجم الخزان المذكور بالجالون الامريكي= 261605.3168767 جالون امريكي
اي ان هذا الخزان يسع 261605.3168767 جالون امريكي


----------



## ahmedne80 (18 يونيو 2015)

شكرا


----------



## الارديني (6 يوليو 2015)

رحم الله والديك ووالدين المساهمين وزين الله صحائف اعمالكم بالحسنات


----------



## ابراهيم البسه (17 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## necir8 (23 يوليو 2015)

الف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.احمدرمضان (15 أغسطس 2015)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## .Engr.Rayan (2 سبتمبر 2015)

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## tamemy (5 سبتمبر 2015)

صلوا على الحبيب صلى اللة علية وسلم


----------



## tamemy (5 سبتمبر 2015)

صلوا على الحبيب صلى اللة علية وسلم


----------



## prey eagle (12 أكتوبر 2015)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## محمدكريم (23 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا وغفر لك ولوالديك ولنا وللمسلمين جميعا


----------



## Yousef162100 (2 نوفمبر 2015)

الملفات مشظاهره


----------



## michael asbah (29 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## amer650 (14 ديسمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## en walid (17 ديسمبر 2015)

اخوانا المهندسين للى بيبحثوا عن المضخات الهيدروليكيه جبتلكم اسطوانه قيمه فى الهيدروليك تصميم وصيانه 
http://goo.gl/qNdysw


----------



## walat77 (26 ديسمبر 2015)

tnx


----------



## mohammed abozeed (31 ديسمبر 2015)

تسلم
مجهود يستحق الشكر


----------



## حسين ثامر242006 (2 يناير 2016)

جزاكم الله اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمه وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (15 يناير 2016)

*احسنت استاذنا العزيز ابو سيف العراقي بارك الله فيك ... عمل رائع وفيه تسهيل على الجميع دمت مبدعا ومتألقا...
*​*
*


----------



## eng.mohamed_medhat (24 فبراير 2016)

شكرا جزيلا ربنا يكرمك ويجعله في ميزان حساناتك


----------



## Spring (24 فبراير 2016)

بارك الله فيك وحفظك من كل سوء


----------



## مجاهد توتى (3 مارس 2016)

مشكور


----------



## saharmali (19 أبريل 2016)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رضاعمر (29 يونيو 2016)

merci bienn


----------



## رضاعمر (29 يونيو 2016)

bon travail


----------



## محمدالطائي (19 يوليو 2016)

عاشت الايادي بالتوفيق ان شاءالله


----------



## محمود حلبي (15 سبتمبر 2016)

الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (6 نوفمبر 2016)

م-مشتاق العراقي قال:


> *احسنت استاذنا العزيز ابو سيف العراقي بارك الله فيك ... عمل رائع وفيه تسهيل على الجميع دمت مبدعا ومتألقا...
> *​*
> *



*اشكرك اخي الكريم...يمكنكم الحصول على كتاب المضخات الذي قمت باعداده من نقابة المهندسين فرع بابل*


----------



## meto101 (2 ديسمبر 2016)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## yousefegyp (24 يناير 2017)

ربنا يباركلك على هذا المجهود


----------



## thaer11 (30 يناير 2017)

مشكور


----------



## نعيم عبدالكريم (28 فبراير 2017)

*تحية الى الاخ ابو سيف العراقي*

تحية الى الاخ ابوسيف العراقى على جهده المبذول وعطاءه الوفير ادعوا الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسانتك وادعوا الله ان يوفق كل القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع الى ما يحبه ويرضاه وان يرفع راية هذا المنتدى عالية خفاقة فهى بمثابة منارة علمية وحتى لا اطيل لكم وافر تحياتى وتقبلوا مرورى اخوكم نعيم عبد الكريم:28::75:


----------



## طاهر الجزائري (20 مارس 2017)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## طاهر الجزائري (20 مارس 2017)

المهم ان تكون الاستفادة اكبر


----------



## محمد منير (22 مارس 2017)

احسنت اخي ابو سيف وجزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## كاسرالهموم (29 مارس 2017)

الف شكر لك على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## محمدالطائي (5 أبريل 2017)

شكرا على الموضوع الشيق


----------



## saad_aljuboury (23 أكتوبر 2017)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمدالطائي (11 ديسمبر 2017)

جهد ثمين وغالي تؤجر عليه باذنه تعالى


----------



## ابو معاوية العراقي (14 يناير 2018)

جزاك الله كل خير ابو سيف العزيز الله يحفظك ويبارك فيك ويكثر امثالك


----------



## يحيى زكريا محمود (24 يناير 2018)

وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير للاسلام و المسلمين


----------



## zizo_ppc (7 مارس 2018)

مجهود تشكر عليه
تسلم الأيادى


----------



## Bashir Elsadig (3 أبريل 2018)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اريد بحث عن مراوح الطرد المركزى بشكل عام و استخداماتها


----------



## اشرف تيم (28 يوليو 2018)

Thank you very mutch


----------



## thebigcaptin (17 نوفمبر 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعل الله هذا المجهود فى ميزان حسنات والديك ,اللهم امين يارب العالمين


----------



## thebigcaptin (19 نوفمبر 2018)

الزميل العزيز الملف مش موجود ممكن تنزلة تانى من فضلك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدفتتحى (21 ديسمبر 2018)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## على عدوس (8 يناير 2019)

الف شكر علي هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع


----------



## werwer1983 (10 مارس 2019)

ربنا يجزاك الف خير


----------



## محمدفتتحى (10 مارس 2019)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 يونيو 2019)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بركة


----------

